# Roccat Kave vs. Logitech G35



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Hey,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Headset und habe meine Auswahl auf die beiden oben genannten (Roccat Kave und Logitech G35 beschränkt), da ich die Features jeweils klasse finde.

Roccat Kave, z.B.:
-richtiger 5.1 Klang
-Tischfernbedienung mit klasse Steuerung

Logitech G35, z.B.:
-simulierter 7.1 Klang
-integrierte USB-Soundkarte
-G-Tasten
-Stimmen-Morphing (nichts besonderes, aber cool... )

Welches dieser beiden Headsets ist das bessere?


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Hast du überhaupt versucht die Suchfunktion zu verwenden?

Am Ende läuft es jedenfalls immer auf folgendes hinaus.
Beide sind das Geld nicht wert, die jeweiligen Kontra-Punkte lassen sich leicht über die foreninterne Suchfunktion ermitteln.

Bessere Lösung wäre sicherlich ein richtger Kofhörer samt Ansteckmikro.
Aber auch das steht hier hundertfach im Sound + HiFi Forum...


----------



## PEG96 (16. Januar 2011)

In der tat, dass wurde schon häufig diskutiert hol dir statt einem der beiden hs lieber nen AKG 530+ ansteckmikro


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Ich will aber lieber ein Headset und keine Kopfhörer.
Was ist denn an denen so schlecht?


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

Sind sie halt. Die klingen einfach schlecht.
Von daher kauf dir was Ordentliches (=Kopfhörer).

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Zum Beispiel?


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

AKG K530
AKG K121
Beyerdynamic DTX910/710
Beyerdynamic DT235
(Sennheiser HD555 (Momentan bei 13X€)) - Soll aber auch nicht soo der Brüller sein.


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du willst...

Willst eine "spritzige" Abstimmung, also Betonung im Tiefen- und Höhenbereich wo die ganze Soundkulisse eben mehr Spass macht? Oder willst du einen neutralen Kopfhörer wodurch sich die Ortung verbessert?
Ohraufligend oder Ohrumschließend? Willst du eine gute Isolation von Außengeräuschen?


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Aber was bieten denn die?
Nur besseren Klang, oder?
Und wahrscheinlich braucht man doch eine gescheite Soundkarte um den nutzen zu können, oder liege ich da falsch?


EDIT:
@TAZ: Ich will ein Headset, das am Besten ohrumschließend ist, guten Surround-Klang für Games hat, denn Musik wird damit nicht (viel) gehört.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Surround-Klang sollte dann eine Soundkarte übernehmen. Empfehlenswert ist da die Asus Xonar DX. Die hat Dolby Headphone, was auch das G35 hat. Und dann würde der Kopfhörer eben besser klingen.
Und jetzt schreibe bitte nochmal, was du maximal ausgeben willst und dann noch ob du beim Klang lieber Betonungen im Höhen- oder im Tiefenbereich haben willst.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich max. 70-80€ ausgeben...
Und der Klang soll gut für Spiele sein.


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> @TAZ: Ich will ein Headset, das am Besten ohrumschließend ist, guten Surround-Klang für Games hat, denn Musik wird damit nicht (viel) gehört.



Okay Ohrumschließend also.
Lederpolster(darunter neigt man zum Schwitzen) oder lieber Velourpolster?

Naja wie definierst du guten Sourroundklang? Soll es richtig rungsen oder willst du jeden Schritt deiner Gegener verfolgen können und sie 100 m im vorraus hören?
Prinzipiell ist es ja erstmal kein Problem den Kopfhörer/das Headset am Onboardsound zu betrieben, auch wenn er an einer Soundkarte sicherlich nochmal gewinnt.


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Ich will jeden Schritt orten können. 
Die Polster sind mir egal.


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich will jeden Schritt orten können.
> Die Polster sind mir egal.



Riecht stark nach AKG K530 samt Ansteckmikro.
Da landest du auch bei ~80€ hast aber einen wesentlich besseren Klang als bei G35 oder Kave.

Außerdem, meiner Meinung nach ist eine gute Stereobühne wie du sie eben mit einem K530 hättest zehnmal besser als irgendwelches emuliertes 3D.

Aber am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung. Ich kann aber nur zu richtigen Kopfhörern raten.


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Bei denen habe ich dann aber kein 5.1 Klang, oder?! 


EDIT: Das Kave hat kein "emuliertes" 3D sondern wirklich 3 Lautsprecher in beiden Ohrmuscheln...


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Hast du beim G35 auch nicht wirklich.

Du kannst gerne das Kave nehmen, aber der K530 löst den Ton wesentlich höher auf... Ich meine was bringt dir 5.1 wenn alles in einem Soundbrei unter geht und du keine Details heraus hörst.

Und überlege dir folgendes, im Kave stecken zwar mehr Treiber, aber die sind auch schlechter als die in einem Stereokopfhörer.


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Du magst ja Recht haben, aber eigentlich bin ich doch auf der Suche nach einem Surround-Headset, weil ich eben Spaß in Games haben will.
Den werde ich mit einem richtig guten Stereo-Headset wohl auch haben, aber mit einem mittelmäßigen 5.1 Headset kommt meiner Meinung nach mehr Spaß auf, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Januar 2011)

Da liegst du falsch, ein Headset mit "echtem" 5.1 bringt absolut nix.
Du musst dir folgendes überlegen: du hast genau 2 Ohren, also dein Körper hat schonmal nur eine "Stereo-Aufnahme" für Schall.
Wie entsteht der Eindruck räumlichen Hörens denn überhaupt? Dein Gehirn reproduziert den Standort einer Schallquelle aus Frequenzverschiebungen (Doppler-Effekt) und Laufzeitunterschieden. Ein Geräusch, das von rechts kommt erreicht erst dein rechtes Ohr, kurze Zeit später dann dein linkes. Dadurch entsteht ein minimaler Laufzeitunterschied aus dem das Gehirn errechnet, dass das Geräusch von rechts kommt. Geräusche die hinter dir liegen werden durch die Ohrmuschel im Frequenzgang verbogen, gefiltert und auch die Laufzeit verschiebt sich, da sich die Schallquelle quasi um die Ohrmuschel "biegen" muss. Aus diesen ganzen minimalen Effekten erkennt dein Gehirn dann, das ein Geräusch von hinten kommt.
Wenn du nun ein Headset mit echtem 5.1 kaufst bringt dir das kaum Räumlichkeit da die einzelnen Schallquellen viel zu nah beieinander liegen wodurch keine Laufzeitunterschiede zustande kommen die das Gehirn verarbeiten kann. Frequenzgangverschiebungen finden fast garnicht statt, da die Membranen bauartbedingt nicht hinter deiner Ohrmuschel sitzen können.
Durch die schlechte Qualität der Membranen die in 5.1-Headsets verbaut sind (immerhin müssen in eine Hörmuschel 3 Membranen statt nur einer passen) büßt du nun auchnoch eine ordentliche Stereowiedergabe ein und hast deshalb im Endeffekt eine schlechtere Räumlichkeit als bei einem Stereo-Kopfhörer.
Deshalb solltest du unbedingt zu einem Stereo-Kopfhörer greifen. Da haben die Membranen eine wesentliche bessere Qualität wodurch die Räumlichkeit in der Breite viel besser ist. Möchtest du auch noch eine gute Räumlichkeit in der Tiefe brauchst du dazu noch eine hochwertige Raumklangsimulation für Kopfhörer -> Dolby Headphone macht das sehr gut. Diese Raumklangsimulation berechnet die für das Gehirn nötigen Informationen (Frequenzgangverschiebung, Laufzeitverschiebung etc.) zum eigentlichen Sound dazu und simuliert damit ein für dein Gehirn glaubhaftes räumliches Hörerlebnis.

Vergiss also lieber diese ganzen Gaming-Headsets und greif zu einem vernünftigen Stereo-Kopfhörer. Für dein Budget wäre der AKG K530 wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl da er für seinen Preis sehr gut auflöst, also sehr detailliert spielt.
Dazu kaufst du dir noch eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Headphone (bspw. die Asus Xonar DX) und hast einen um Welten besseren Raumklang als bei irgendwelchen Pseudo-5.1-Headsets.
Logitech und Roccat mögen ja gute Peripherie-Hersteller sein, aber im Sound-Bereich haben die nunmal lange nicht so viel Know-How wie die etablierten Kopfhörerhersteller AKG, Sennheiser oder auch Beyerdynamic.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

Und außerdem nochmal zum Kave: 
Ein Ohr alleine kann nicht unterscheiden, ob der Ton von vorn oder von hinten kommt.
Ansonsten: AFI klaut meine Gedanken.... 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Zockkind (17. Januar 2011)

H7 von Steelseries. Heißt das glaube ich


----------



## Dommerle (19. Januar 2011)

Aber wenn mein Ohr das Geräusch nicht orten kann, warum schreiben dann alle, dass man genau hört, von wo der Gegner kommt..?


----------



## TAZ (19. Januar 2011)

Der Effekt entsteht im Gehirn. Das Ohr selber weiß nich nicht ob ein Geräusch von vorne oder hinten kommt. Aber das wurde weiter vorne im Thread schon ausführlich besprochen.

Du wirst von uns halt keine Empfehlunmg für G35 oder Kave bekommen...


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Nimm das H7 von Steelseries
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a517818.html


----------



## PEG96 (19. Januar 2011)

Das h7 ist genauso schlecht wie die anderen headsets, wie gesagt, nimm den akg 530


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist Quatsch.
Du hast das AKG und willst es nur anderen Leuten andrehen ...... 
PCGH hat doch Headsets getestet Das 7H war auf Platz 3 von ca 20. und kostet auch nur 70 €.


----------



## TAZ (19. Januar 2011)

Toll auf Platz 3 im Vergleich im vergleich mit anderen Headsets. Das sagt aber nicht aus wie gut oder schlecht es im Vergleich mit anderen Kopfhörern ist.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Mh, leider ist es so, dass alle Headset-Tests von PCGH bisher nicht so der Bringer waren. Die einzigen wirklich sehr guten Sound-Tests von PCGH kamen von User nfsgame. Und die Tests vom Steelseries waren von PCGH AFAIR. Kann man ja PCGH nicht ankreiden, es ist halt nicht jeder Hifi-Jünger ;D , und für wirklich sehr gute Tests braucht man nunmal Erfahrung im Sound-Bereich.
Und es ist halt so, dass Steelseries gute Mäuse/Tastas/Mauspads macht, aber die Headsets sind es halt nicht. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (19. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> Du hast das AKG und willst es nur anderen Leuten andrehen ......
> PCGH hat doch Headsets getestet Das 7H war auf Platz 3 von ca 20. und kostet auch nur 70 €.


Ja ne ist klar und du hasst das 7h und willst es ihm auch nur andrehen.
Das headset kann einfach net mit den akgs mithalten, ist nunmal so, schau mal ins hifi-forum, da wirste sehen, dass das so ist.
Und die Pcgh test in sachen sound kannste vergessen, da schneidet selbst das medusa nx relativ gut ab. Das bewertungsschema ist irgendwie so, unsaubere höhen, der bass is nen bisschen matsching, macht ne gute 2. Ausgenommen die test von nfs-game, die sind vernünftig.

BTW ich hab nen HD650


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Mh, leider ist es so, dass alle Headset-Tests von PCGH bisher nicht so der Bringer waren. Die einzigen wirklich sehr guten Sound-Tests von PCGH kamen von User nfsgame. Und die Tests vom Steelseries waren von PCGH AFAIR. Kann man ja PCGH nicht ankreiden, es ist halt nicht jeder Hifi-Jünger ;D , und für wirklich sehr gute Tests braucht man nunmal Erfahrung im Sound-Bereich.
> Und es ist halt so, dass Steelseries gute Mäuse/Tastas/Mauspads macht, aber die Headsets sind es halt nicht.
> 
> Mfg, ice


NFSgame hat diese Tests gemacht ....



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar und du hasst das 7h und willst es ihm auch nur andrehen.
> Das headset kann einfach net mit den akgs mithalten, ist nunmal so, schau mal ins hifi-forum, da wirste sehen, dass das so ist.
> Und die Pcgh test in sachen sound kannste vergessen, da schneidet selbst das medusa nx relativ gut ab. Das bewertungsschema ist irgendwie so, unsaubere höhen, der bass is nen bisschen matsching, macht ne gute 2. Ausgenommen die test von nfs-game, die sind vernünftig.
> 
> BTW ich hab nen HD650


Naja ich habe es auch nicht mein jetztiges Headset ist ein PC36 von Sennheiser.


----------



## HAWX (19. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab das Roccat Kave und es stimmt die Ortung ist der Wahnsinn. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Counter Strike Source und werde desöfteren beschimpft ich hätte "an", weil ich einfach sehr präzise hören kann wo der Gegner ist und mich somit auf den Gegner vorbereiten, oder mich zu ihm umdrehen kann. Ich weiß nicht warum man das Roccat Kave nicht weiter empfehlen sollte. Die 5.1 Wirkung ist einfach bombastisch. Klar bei Musik gibt es garantiert bessere Kopfhörer aber auch hier schlägt sich das Kave ganz gut.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß war auf Platz 1 ein Headset von Beyerdynamics oder so ähnlich, und darüber war ein Hübscher Kasten wo stand dass das MMX 300 (or so) auf einem Stereokopfhörer von beyerdynamics basiert. Wenn nun davon ausgeht dass diese Kophörer was taugen kann man anhand der Wertung von dem MMX 300 im Vergleich zu den anderen Headsets etwa feststellen wiegut diese sind, oder?


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> NFSgame hat diese Tests gemacht ....


Nope, hat er nicht, hab nochmal bei nfsgame nachgefragt.

Mfg, ice

@Hawx: Das Kave ist im Endeffekt auch nur Stereo, man profitiert nicht von den mehreren Treibern pro Ohrmuschel.
Das was du als Ortung bekommst, ist nur Stereo, Surround im Headset kann man effektiv nur per CMSS3D und Dolby Headphone emulieren.

@Wa1lock: Jap, das MMX300 basiert auf dem Beyerdynamic DT770 Edition 2007, und das kann man vom klang her durchaus als Referenz benutzen, es ist in der gehobenen Klasse, aber es ist eben stark Bass- und auch leicht Höhenbetont. Daher ist er nicht ganz neutral.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Nope, hat er nicht, hab nochmal bei nfsgame nachgefragt.
> 
> Mfg, ice
> 
> ...


Zu mir meinte er aber ja (indirekt zu mir) und PCGH hat das auch gesagt.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> NFSgame hat diese Tests gemacht ....


Das einzige Headset was ich bis jetzt vom PCGH aus hier hatte für einen Testbericht war das aus dem Asus Xense-Set .


----------



## HAWX (19. Januar 2011)

@Hawx: Das Kave ist im Endeffekt auch nur Stereo schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich eine Creative X-Fi Titanium hab die natürlich CMSS 3D beherrscht.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Headset was ich bis jetzt vom PCGH aus hier hatte für einen Testbericht war das aus dem Asus Xense-Set .



Gut ich habe unrecht , den Asus Test habe ich aber trotzdem gelesen


----------



## martinyyyy (20. Januar 2011)

Ich muss zugeben das ich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem stehe. Ich hatte zuvor das Sennheiser PC350 (das war Stereo) und war vom Raumklang überhaupt nicht überzeugt und hab mich darum auch auf die Suche nach einem 5.1 gemacht. Dass das Roccat nicht so der Bringer ist hab ich auch von einem Kollegen gehört der sich nun ein recht teures von Beyerdynamic geholt hat.

Da ich ein Mikrofon eigentlich nicht brauche und bereit bin bis 100€ auszugeben kapere ich den Thread hier nun einfach einmal und wollte wissen was ihr mir da empfehlen könnt.

Es geht primär um (Action-)Filme/Spiele. Also eher ein spritziger Sound, actionreicher Sound als 100% naturgetreue Wiedergabe.
Ich besitze eine X-Fi.

Der Kopfhörer sollte auch angenehm beim tragen einer Brille sein.

Empfehlt ihr mir da auch das AKG 530 oder gibt es da noch was besseres mit akzeptablen Preis?


----------



## danomat (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich auch lange mit rumgeschlagen. 
2x Medusa klinke
1x Medusa USB

Dann stolperte ich über einen Beitrag zu 5.1 headsets

Hab mir dann ein fatality Stereo headsets + xfi titanum für insgesamt 75 Euro gekauft. 

Mein Fazit : nie mehr 5.1 headsets 

Natürlich gibt's bessere stereo headis von AKG und sennheiser. Aber die waren mir zu teuer und der jetzige Unterschied ist schon enorm. Ich wollte auch unbedingt kein ansteckmikro. Deswegen fatality


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch lange mit rumgeschlagen.
> 2x Medusa klinke
> 1x Medusa USB
> 
> ...




Also das Creative Fatality ist nun wirklich nicht so pralle
Wie gesagt ich bleib dabei das Kave ist zum Filme gucken und Spielen super und zum Musikhören mittelprächtig. Achja für Brillenträger soll es aber nicht so gut sein da die Ohrmuschel so groß sind das sie auf den Brillenrahmen drücken sollen.


----------



## Dommerle (22. Januar 2011)

Also nur zur Info:
Ich habe mir das Roccat Kave zugelegt und ich muss sagen es ist einfach der Hammer!
In Spielen und in Filmen weiß man sofort wo der Gegner ist, was wo um einen herum passiert.
Eine geniale Entscheidung dieses Headset zu kaufen!

Trotzdem Danke an euch für die Beratung, auch wenn es letztendlich doch das Kave wurde (was ich allerdings nicht bereue). *schäm*

BTW: Ich bin Brillenträger und ich finde es stört nicht sondern sitzt satt und weich.


----------



## Ao3X (9. September 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch, ein Headset mit "echtem" 5.1 bringt absolut nix.
> Du musst dir folgendes überlegen: du hast genau 2 Ohren, also dein Körper hat schonmal nur eine "Stereo-Aufnahme" für Schall.
> Wie entsteht der Eindruck räumlichen Hörens denn überhaupt? Dein Gehirn reproduziert den Standort einer Schallquelle aus Frequenzverschiebungen (Doppler-Effekt) und Laufzeitunterschieden. Ein Geräusch, das von rechts kommt erreicht erst dein rechtes Ohr, kurze Zeit später dann dein linkes. Dadurch entsteht ein minimaler Laufzeitunterschied aus dem das Gehirn errechnet, dass das Geräusch von rechts kommt. Geräusche die hinter dir liegen werden durch die Ohrmuschel im Frequenzgang verbogen, gefiltert und auch die Laufzeit verschiebt sich, da sich die Schallquelle quasi um die Ohrmuschel "biegen" muss. Aus diesen ganzen minimalen Effekten erkennt dein Gehirn dann, das ein Geräusch von hinten kommt.
> Wenn du nun ein Headset mit echtem 5.1 kaufst bringt dir das kaum Räumlichkeit da die einzelnen Schallquellen viel zu nah beieinander liegen wodurch keine Laufzeitunterschiede zustande kommen die das Gehirn verarbeiten kann. Frequenzgangverschiebungen finden fast garnicht statt, da die Membranen bauartbedingt nicht hinter deiner Ohrmuschel sitzen können.
> ...


 
Das klingt zwar alles ganz nett, aber trotz allem konnte ich meinen Kumpels in Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit meinem Roccat Kave blind hinterher rennen. Ich hab sogar meine Augen ganz geschlossen und meine Maus mehrmals hin und her geschwenkt und sobald sie "los" sagten, rannte ich ihnen hinterher. Ich kann auch bei DayZ (Arma 2 Mod) genauestens bestimmen von wo ein Schuss kommt (Die Schüsse hallen noch nach und bei ein paar Drehungen kann ich auf ein paar hundert Meter den Standort bestimmen...). Also es stimmt nicht das kein Unterschied in Spielen zwischen 5.1 und Stereo ist. Mit "normalem" Stereo währe das alles unmöglich gewesen...


----------



## Rat Six (10. September 2012)

Ist nicht unmöglich. Ich spiele mit normalem Stereo und kann auch bestens orten, es ist alles eine Frage der Übung.


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2012)

> Das klingt zwar alles ganz nett, aber trotz allem konnte ich meinen Kumpels in Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit meinem Roccat Kave blind hinterher rennen. Ich hab sogar meine Augen ganz geschlossen und meine Maus mehrmals hin und her geschwenkt und sobald sie "los" sagten, rannte ich ihnen hinterher. Ich kann auch bei DayZ (Arma 2 Mod) genauestens bestimmen von wo ein Schuss kommt (Die Schüsse hallen noch nach und bei ein paar Drehungen kann ich auf ein paar hundert Meter den Standort bestimmen...). Also es stimmt nicht das kein Unterschied in Spielen zwischen 5.1 und Stereo ist. Mit "normalem" Stereo währe das alles unmöglich gewesen...



Das kann ich auch... mit meinem Stereo Superlux, hat mir besonders bei DayZ schon öfters den Arsch gerettet. 
Das Kave hatte ich davor und der Unterschied ist schon krass, besonders da du so viele winzige Details hörst die mit dem Kave kaum zu hören waren... 
Zurück zum Kave würde ich nicht mehr gehen, mir gefälltdas Superlux besser und die Ortung klappt bei mir, trotz Stereo, auch besser.


----------

